# 3210v landlord having issues with new drive belt...



## totman (Aug 3, 2012)

I recently picked up an old simplicity 3210v landlord in great shape. Needed some basic tuning and a new drive belt. But after I replaced the belt I've had nothing but issues. I purchased the belt from a simplicity dealer and it appears to fit correctly, but now trying to shift it the gears clash. The belt does not disengage. The clutch and all other rear end components seem to all operate as they should but no matter what I do the belt will not slip when the clutch is engaged. I've tried just about every adjustment I could think of but nothing works. I just spent $65 on a belt and this has really been frustrating. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## totman (Aug 3, 2012)

Broke an end off the turnbuckle today while making adjustments. Hopefully my local simplicity dealer will have one at a fair price.


----------

